# just got a 2005 3.5 se auto



## jerome (Jun 15, 2004)

just purchased a 2005 3.5 se altima with automatic transmission. options included the sports plus package (spoiler, sunroof, 150 watt bose 8 speaker system), side sills with mud guards, and an air deflector for the sunroof. Color:majestic blue. I love the color as I have not seen many with this color.
We only have over 300 miles on the odometer so still in break in period, but the acceleration is fantastic when stepping lightly on the gas. price:$25,586
the tires are bridgestones- h rated.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Congratulations on the purchase. Even in automatic form, you have a pretty quick car. Wait til the break-in is done. You'll really be in love then.

The only problem is that with the windows up, you have a tendency to lose touch with how fast you're going. You'll look down thinking you're doing 60 and you'll be at 85 wondering how it happened.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

congrats man! have fun with your new toy.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> congrats man! have fun with your new toy.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> The only problem is that with the windows up, you have a tendency to lose touch with how fast you're going. You'll look down thinking you're doing 60 and you'll be at 85 wondering how it happened.


I'll second that motion! First day I had my car I was casually accelerating onto the highway and thinking I'm doing maybe 120 km/h (I'm in Canuck-land ok?) and in actuality I was doing almost 150.... AND I HADN'T SHIFTED INTO 5TH GEAR YET!

Enjoy your new ride jerome!


----------



## Philabong (Jun 10, 2004)

I went out to get a feel for a new Altima last night. Live in costal socal. I called 6 dealers yesterday. Not one single one had a 3.5 SE with a manual. Went to a dealer in HB and they tried to find me one. Nevada had a bunch but none Smoke/Charcole w/Sport Package.

I don't think the car I want exists. ;(


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

keep looking man. it's worth the wait.


----------



## Philabong (Jun 10, 2004)

I'd almost be willing to get the auto if the tiptronic tranny was a just a hair faster on the downshift.

The car is plenty fast for me with the auto, and may even be a little more practical for my driving record, but I have to at least drive the manny first.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Philabong said:


> I went out to get a feel for a new Altima last night. Live in costal socal. I called 6 dealers yesterday. Not one single one had a 3.5 SE with a manual. Went to a dealer in HB and they tried to find me one. Nevada had a bunch but none Smoke/Charcole w/Sport Package.
> 
> I don't think the car I want exists. ;(


Sure it does. Buy mine!!! :cheers:


----------



## Philabong (Jun 10, 2004)

it's not smoke. =\


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Philabong said:


> I went out to get a feel for a new Altima last night. Live in costal socal. I called 6 dealers yesterday. Not one single one had a 3.5 SE with a manual. Went to a dealer in HB and they tried to find me one. Nevada had a bunch but none Smoke/Charcole w/Sport Package.
> 
> I don't think the car I want exists. ;(


I ordered my '05 3.5 5MT back in the 3rd week of March and it didn't arrive at the dealer until May 17th... 7 weeks. But oh was it worth the wait!


----------

